# 6.1 RC upgrade



## climby (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,
in the new company I am working for I have an old FreeBSD 6.1 RC used as Reverse Proxy for OWA.
Can I upgrade to a newer Version, or should I reinstall it ?
I am concerned about security updates. Can I still keep the system up to date with this old release ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 30, 2010)

FreeBSD 6 is end-of-life in two months. Consider backing up your configuration files, making a list of installed options and applications, and installing FreeBSD 8.1.


----------



## climby (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks DutchDaemon !

The other issue is that I come from the Windows World (click, click ;-) ) and I have to search a "little" for the configuration files... I worked a little with linux but there are some differences.
Are there some standard paths or important files that I should look for ?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 30, 2010)

/boot/loader.conf
/root maybe
/etc
/usr/local/etc
Any database under /var
/home/*
Any customized bit


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 30, 2010)

All else: hier(7).

You will find that FreeBSD actually _has_ a file/directory hierarchy..

Installed software (assuming ports or packages were used) -> pkg_info(1).


----------



## climby (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Beastie and DutchDaemon; I'll go to work ;-)


----------

